# Still getting P0441 fault after replacing purge valve :(



## ChrisC85 (Jul 25, 2016)

Can anybody advise on this? I replaced the purge valve but the emissions light has come back on.

Could the hoses need replacing or is it going to be the charcoal canister to replace next?

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I had this in my previous TT, after the MAF, PCV valve and breather was replaced I thought no more messing around and took it to Audi turned out to be carcoal canister cost about £220 for Audi to sort all out though


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

how often should I change the charcoal canister?

Is this the correct one? 1K0 201 801D

The one i found from ebay costs about 33EUR with shipping cost.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks right but I think Audi changed the hoses to this and a valve too but I sold the car and so haven't got paperwork to confirm I'm afraid.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Does the light come on after a spirited drive ? does it switch off if you restart the car ? I have had the P0441 code on mine and it only trips when I drive the car very very hard for an extended period of time. If so then yes change the canister that should do the trick


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine always used to come on for weeks and only go out when fuel was low but then come back again when fuel was topped up.

At least it's nothing major to worry about I went for nearly 3 years living with it until I finally took it to Audi as an independent garage was rubbish and changed the wrong part that didn't sort the issue.


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

Almost invariably the canister, they break up a bit with age & seem to trigger the fault, I found granules of charcoal falling out. Another problem that starts them off is trying to brim the tank. Some gets sucked into the evap system & corrupts the canister. Once we stopped filling at the first cut off by the pump it ceased. It was triggered by repeated attempts to brim it.

Audi wanted a fortune to sort it out and initially denied it was an issue, never heard of it sir, until presented with a ream of print off. £350 was our quote. Have found the canisters last about 60k and are about £80 new from Audi dealer or a hell of a lot less off the web - £35. They are common units across VAG and freely available, the last was off a Skoda.


----------



## TT_Sean (Oct 15, 2015)

Same problem for me, my local garage changed something in the crankcase, this didn't work, i then changed the N80 value, still didn't work, only thing left is the charcoal canister.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

I got this fault today while taking my brother in law for a spin in the blue beauty


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

ldhxvs said:


> I got this fault today while taking my brother in law for a spin in the blue beauty


Had this a while back - changed the N80 valve and all fixed


----------



## TT_Sean (Oct 15, 2015)

Changing the charcoal canister worked for me, not had any problems since, so i'd suggest the N80 valve first as its quite cheap, if that doesn't cure your problem then go for the canister, i got mine off Ebay from China, hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

TT_Sean said:


> Changing the charcoal canister worked for me, not had any problems since, so i'd suggest the N80 valve first as its quite cheap, if that doesn't cure your problem then go for the canister, i got mine off Ebay from China, hell of a lot cheaper.


I changed my N80 Bosch valve earlier this year and have had about 8months of happy 'P0441 Error Free' motoring. :lol: 
Finally the P0441 came back this weekend to my surprise so considering buying one of these cheap Ebay Charcoal Canisters to try. Did your original hoses just pull off and clip back on to the new canister Sean ? I don't want to faff around replacing the whole hose too (which looks fine) so wondering if it's easy to use the old hose connection (I mean the bigger circular connection).
Any Ebay links to any known good Charcoal Canisters which have been tried and tested would be great as theirs a few to choose from.
Cheers


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

Look closely which hoses you have at the moment. If you get the same parts, it is an easy switch


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

cancellara27 said:


> Look closely which hoses you have at the moment. If you get the same parts, it is an easy switch


I have exactly the same connections as the canister pictured above - guessing it's a pull off / push on connection.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth a read -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1850235


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Can someone advise if this is a twist connection in the picture below to remove or does it pull off on the canister?









Thanks


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

CurryMan said:


> Can someone advise if this is a twist connection in the picture below to remove or does it pull off on the canister?
> 
> Thanks


So replying to my own question here as I never got a response.

In case anyone is interested in how to remove the Charcoal Canister, I replaced mine today with a genuine Audi/VW part using a revision E. The one on my car was a revision D so I can only assume it's the original and thus 11 years old.

To undo the twist connection, only a very slight twist is needed which rotates it about 1cm ... if that. It then simply pulls off. Before you do this, I'd advise you unhook the pipe further down (2 basic plastic hook type clips) and also remove the canister (simply slides up to remove) to give you more leeway/flex in the pipe when you disconnect. The other smaller pipe is held on by a spring type bracket, so you need some pliers to pinch it in and pull. A 3mins job if that! 









Interestingly, this was the state of my Charcoal Canister when removed. I turned it upside down as their were bits of charcoal above the filter which came out so the filter was clearly giving up... Can't grumble for an 11 year old part!

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Great work and thanks for giving the thread very clear closure!


----------

